# what fish???



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

peters brothers birthday is coming up soon and me and peter are gonna do up his fish tank for him as it is unbelievably plain and boring....

he loves fish but only has 4 fish in the tank, all four are gold fish of different types,

we dont know too much about fish so are just wondering what kinda fish would go with them and what should the set up be like??

any pics welcome too!!

thank you!
xxxxxx


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

aquatics is a whole other world. there are lots of sites on the net that can teach you the basics. it's not hard stuff, but you need to know the fundementals. i can help you with any questions as many others here can. fo that tank i'd need to know what kind of setup it is and the capacity.


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

the tank is 2.6x1.3x1 foot! (widthxheightxdebt)
all he has in it are four fish a filtration thing/air pump/heater and one fake plant!!

so any ideas??


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

buddy, what's that in inches? where do i buy a tape measure that does .ft? i'm trying to figure out your tank size. i think it's a 20 high.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Habu, this is it in inches dude 30"x37"x12"


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

never saw a tank like that! is that LxWxH??


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, you'll need a good filter and heater if you want tropical fish. but without knowing how many gallons it is .......


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

thats LxHxW


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, it holds some water! i don't know how much. you can't have the goldfish in with tropicals. you could just stick with goldfish..


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

:lol2:

so will we just get fancy goldfish??


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

i got this....

You provided measurements in inches:
Width: 30" (76.2cm)
Height: 16" (40.64cm)
Depth: 12" (30.48cm)
Your tank's volume is approximately 5760 cubic inches or *24.94 U.S. gallons*, which is approximately 97 liters.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that's almost a 29 gal, you can do tons of stuff with it:


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

god that is absolutely gorgeous!!!
is it yours??
and do you think we can find any fish other than gold fish to put into it??


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no, i have a 65 gallon planted tank. it's just as nice though. i'm very proud of it. i only have that and a small salt. i used to keep all kinds of stuff.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tropical Fish, Aquarium Care, Fish Tank Setup learn this.


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

will you post some pics??


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have an old film camera and the tank always looks dark. this is from a few months ago..see what i mean? it's grown a lot since then


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

ah wow that is amazing!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

all real and growing and i don't use any fancy stuff. but they about cover the entire back wall of the tank since summer's been here. in summer they really take off..


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

ah thats really cool!

well ive been doing a bit of research and the only fish i can find that are compatible with goldfish are platties and guppys and a few maybes like white clouds and neons....

so i think well get him a few guppys and platties, 
then get a light for the plants and then plants....

i have the feeling this is gonaa be harder than i can imagine!:lol2:


----------



## agazzis (Dec 20, 2006)

java aquarium planting is a good site for plants google it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

goldfish are cold water fish, they don't much like it above 70f.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

your goldfish will uproot and eat any real plants you put in...and as HABU said, neons are tropical fish so need higher temps than goldfish like.. whiteclouds would be fine but if the goldfish are big enough they will most likely eat them :lol2: i would just buy him a nice 4ft tank and get him some malawi cichlids : victory: :lol2: or just stick to fake plants and maybey a couple more goldfish :smile:


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

ok well thats the stuff i foumd on the net!!!
ehm i think we just want to stick with tht one tank so he doesnt have to take care of two tanks!: victory:


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

agazzis said:


> java aquarium planting is a good site for plants google it


great site thank you!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## agazzis (Dec 20, 2006)

your welcome


----------

